# RE: Virginagal



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I'm sure I'm overstepping the bounds and I mean no harm, but I recently learned that Virginiagal (Some of you may know here by beckyinrichmond) is very ill. She's always been a good egg with a lot of well researched info and advice to share and I'd like to invite all to send her a "best wishes or prayer" if you are so motivated. I do think she still checks in now and then.
You're in my thoughts and prayers, Becky.
Sincerely.
Ridgerunner


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This morning I was thinking I had not heard from her in a while and that I was going to send her an email today.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

Best wishes, Becky. Love reading your posts.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I've put Virginiagal's recommendations into practice many times over the past year. She is incredibly knowledgeable and generous in sharing that knowledge. Her passion for soil life is infectious. I carefully read everything she posts.

Wishing you a speedy recovery! You are missed!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Best wishes and I pray for a fast recovery.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Best wishes and I pray for a fast recovery.


+1, hate to hear that.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

How nice of you to think of me! Unfortunately, I have been diagnosed with multiple myeloma. The labwork from my annual physical showed abnormal blood and they did more testing. I start chemo tomorrow. After about 4 months of chemo, the plan is to have a stem cell transplant. Without treatment, I would live about a year. With treatment, I have a 90% chance of going into remission. There is no cure yet. But there are many people who stay in remission a good while. I have many and complicated chromosome abnormalities,, which indicates a poorer prognosis. I am optimistic, though, because there have been many advances in myeloma drugs in recent years and there is promising research going on. I will just deal with things as they arise. I appreciate your thoughts and prayers.

If anyone in the Richmond area would like to have my Tenacity and. Prodiamine, let me know. I would be glad to give it to anyone who'd like to come get it. My husband is not going to do anything but cut the lawn. If it reverts to weeds, that's fine. At least there will be roots in the ground.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Keep your head up and spirits high. Enjoy everyday. You will definitely be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I was thinking about you last night and praying as well. Thank you for posting and letting us know what's going on. Hang on to that Tenacity and Prodiamine for now!


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Hang on to that Tenacity and Prodiamine for now!


I agree! You'll need that Tenacity when you're on the up & up! My wife and I are praying for you.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

LawnNerd said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on to that Tenacity and Prodiamine for now!
> ...


+1 best wishes Virginiagal


----------

